# Tranexamic acid and fertility?



## Minno

Hi ladies. Would appreciate your thoughts on this one. 
I've been taking TA for 2 cycles now to help with heavy menstrual flow. I have to say its fantastic and really cuts it down by at least half. I just wondered though if it has any implications for fertility? My doc seems to think it doesn't as it doesn't affect hormones like mefenamic acid does and the effects only last as long as you take the drug (ie 2 tabs 3 times daily for up to 4 days of AF). But i'm still interested to hear your thoughts on it.
Anyone any experience of taking it or know anything about it?
xx


----------



## four_angels

My Dr is considering tranexamic acid for me, but because of my medical history he is making some enquiries to make sure it is safe for me to take. I am concerned about taking it as I want to know if it is going to treat the cause of my heavy bleeding. I have no idea of TA's effect on fertility, I did a google search but the results were confusing.


----------



## Minno

Thanks for replying four-angels. What's your situation if you don't mind my asking? I've had heavy periods for a couple of years now and it really gets me down and interferes with my day-to-day life. I don't think I'm as heavy as many women but for me it changed in recent years. I was given mefenamic acid originally but decided against it cos it states that you shouldn't take it if ttc. I think TA is ok though although Ibuprofen probably does the same job but in a different way, if you know what I mean.
I noticed your ona break just now. How long have you been trying? xx


----------



## four_angels

Hey Minno,

I had a stroke in 2004, so naturally any kind of medication that potentially has a clotting action is avoided. My drs don't believe it was a clot that caused the stroke but they always play on the safe side and don't prescribe anything that can potentially cause a clot such as TA can.

My bleeding has definitely changed over the years. I was diagnosed with mild endo in 2008 (oh yay, on top of the PCOS :rolleyes:), I think this is what is making the bleeding so much more painful and heavy and I get big clots passing. It seems that just in the last 4-6 years the bleeding has become heavier and more painful. Not just the aching period pain either, my whole uterus feels really raw and tender so it hurts when I sit, it's as if all my other organs are squashing up against my uterus. And when a clot breaks away from the wall of my uterus it really hurts.

DH and I have been TTC on and off since September 2005, we're not TTC atm because of his health issues but I am hoping that we will start again in a few months' time when we are both feeling healthier.


----------



## four_angels

Oh... forgot to add, I understand how the heavy bleeding affects day-to-day life! There are some days when I don't dare to venture out in public for fear that I will bleed through my clothes :shy:


----------



## Minno

Oh hun - sounds awful. Big hugs for you. I don't think I have endo cos I don get much pain other than a few hours cramping on the first day but I do get the clots and sometimes a sense of 'flooding' - its horrible. The TA does help a lot but I still get quite a bit of bleeding with it. I ende dup in A & E two months ago with a horrific late period/early mc where I thought I would never stop bleeding. 
completetly understand why the docs would play safe with TA for you - is there anything else you could take? Mefenamic acid is also good but impacts hormones and therefore fertility so I can't take it and if ur ttc you won't be able to either. It sucks being a woman sometimes!!
xx


----------



## CedarWood

I just want to add to the clots/heavy periods discussion. I had always had heavy periods with big (really big clots). The only time I did not was when I was on the pill for a few years.
I recently found out I am hypothyroid - which I think was the cause of heavy clotty periods. I am better now but it took some time on the medication. I am not absolutely certain the thyroid was the cause as was diagnosed with celiacs disease shortly after as well but would recommend if you have heavy clotty periods but not endo to get your thyroid checked. Mine were so bad - I would need to get up at night sometimes to change a super tampon put in right before bed. Now I have small -clots and can sleep through the night.


----------



## Minno

Thanks Cedarwood. Gosh that sounds awful. Glad that you got things sorted out. Not sure if they did check my thyroid you know - will check next time I'm going for bloods. I thought it was caused by low iron but maybe also thyroid? TA does help but makes me feel a bit sicky. Ah to be a woman!


----------



## BumbleBee31

I have been taking Mefenamic Acid for a 2-3 years for painful heavy periods, due to PCOS, I have been TTC for 9 months and taking metformin as well for the last 7 months. Only recently did I read about the implications of taking Mefenamic acid and fertility, the possible restrictions it may cause. I am annoyed that my GP has prescribed me more of it, perhaps I should have been on Tranexamic Acid instead. I will keep you all updated with my progress and see if there are any differences by stopping it.


----------



## PositiveUs

Don't forget that a woman does not necessarily have pain with endo, and the pain level doesn't always match the amount of endo in the body. Don't rule it out. If I hadn't had a look with laperoscopy, they would never had known stage 2 was in there.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BumbleBee31

PositiveUs said:


> Don't forget that a woman does not necessarily have pain with endo, and the pain level doesn't always match the amount of endo in the body. Don't rule it out. If I hadn't had a look with laperoscopy, they would never had known stage 2 was in there.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi PositiveUs, Sorry I am confused, what is stage 2 and what shouldn't I rule out? Thanks!


----------



## Merrymaid

Hope you dont mind me butting in, i was given them acid tablets as was ttc, my periods were mega heavy and long. as these tablets stop your bleeding i worried i wouldnt ovulate, doc said dont need a period to conceive, he was right i went on to fall pregnant and now have a gorgeous 9 month old :happydance:


----------



## BumbleBee31

Merrymaid said:


> Hope you dont mind me butting in, i was given them acid tablets as was ttc, my periods were mega heavy and long. as these tablets stop your bleeding i worried i wouldnt ovulate, doc said dont need a period to conceive, he was right i went on to fall pregnant and now have a gorgeous 9 month old :happydance:

Thanks Merrymaid, that is reassuring!! Can you remember whether you were on Tranexamic Acid or Mefenamic Acid? How long were you on the tablets for? And do you mind me asking how long you were trying to conceive? Thank you for your encouraging message!


----------

